

Wall Street Journal on the OLPC (3000 words) - rms
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119586754115002717.html

======
andreyf
_...participants peppered Mr. Negroponte and other project officials with
questions about teacher training and software bugs. "It will always have bugs
in it and it will never be perfect," Mr. Negroponte told them..._

Which goes to show that being a professor at MIT doesn't automatically make
you good at sales. Bragging about only using $1 on overhead is nice, but if
they could sell 10 times as many laptops by charging twice as much for them
and spending half of that money on marketing/sales, they'd still be getting
more laptops to children...

------
pius
Microsoft, Intel, et al are really acting in a despicably greedy manner here.
That being said, they're all just trying to be good capitalists. It's a
depressing situation.

~~~
qaexl
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20071125113058548>

------
rms
Intel is more successful than OLPC so far, measured in numbers of sales. The
competition was bitter. Intel recently donated millions of dollars to OLPC,
joined the board, and the companies signed a "non-disparagement" clause. The
next version of the OLPC will use an Intel processor instead of an AMD
processor.

~~~
andreyf
_The next version of the OLPC will use an Intel processor instead of an AMD
processor._

Quote, please?

~~~
rms
>Mr. Negroponte says he complained to Intel's chief executive two weeks ago,
then "made peace." Intel and the One Laptop project, he says, have agreed to
work together to design by early January a new "Intel-based" One Laptop
device. An Intel spokeswoman confirmed Mr. Negroponte's account, but said any
comment would be "premature." AMD, whose chips are used in One Laptop's
current machines, declined to comment.

I could also see Intel releasing a version of their Classmate that runs the
OLPC OS.

